# Error:severe "INF error Video driver not found."



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

may I firstly say im astonished there is a free tech support on this corrupted internet, and if you can help me and i fix this i will definatuly be trying to give donations. 

I have a ATI Radeon 9800 pro edition graphics card. The drivers usually were fine playing games and but for some reason it stopped working;

On all my games online or not the game could fuzz up (pixcilate) and just go out on me and il only just be able to make my way of the game where it will still be not working. This will only start if im on a game and then it can stutter and do it a bit and go away or get to a stage it doesnt.

I have tried updating my drivers from;
http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html 

and then to my graph card;
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeon-prer300-xp.html

from this i download the one under "Download Link" and this is when after a few installation things and it start to install it gives me the errors:

title: "severe" on both of theese

INF error Video driver not found
and
Setup was unable to finish installation. Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup. 

I have tried updating loads of things to fix this and uninstalling all ATI related things and installing them again but the same error so i have to do system restore. 

Thank you for anytime you have.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Before you can install new drivers you have to remove the old ones.

Download the new driver here: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp

Please read the instructions about how to remove and install ATI drivers here: http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=20870

It's important to have anti-virus programs disabled while installing the new driver.


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you for your help i will test my games, videos and other programs that struggled now, i hope it now works! once again thank you for you useful easy to understand help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep us updated.


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

wow fast reply, may i quickly ask what spyware protection should i use? i have avast but i think it only does viruses. also i have avg anti spyware (30 day trial) and spybot search and destroy. each time i run them i seem to get some spyware sometimes the same. i never download things unless its updates and even so i havent recently so i dont no where im gettin this spyware. Could you suggest some spyware program for 24/7 protection that will destroy the spyware and completely get rid of it?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I'm certainly not a security expert.
Please have a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

oh dear, i went on a game and instantly the pixcilated problem still happened. il run you through what i did though. 

Unistalled ATI from that "ATI - Software Unistall Utility" restarted comp and then it came up with the VGA installing driver thing the basic driver i think i thought i didnt need to install that because i went to install the ATI software of the site you gave me. Restarted comp again ands that it. 

still doesnt work though got any suggestions? =/


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check the temperatures and voltages with SensorsView (download link in my signature).

What does the readings look like after you've played a game for a while?

Is it only when gaming you get pixelation? What about videos?


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

well i seem to have fix videos the other day i did some updates through windows media player and they all seem to work (sothpark and my name is earl for example) it can happen straight away if i got on games though or later on its just random and the current things are

Of Games: 
CPU usage: under 5% 
Memory usage: 50% 
Temperature: 37c / 99 f


if i do it on games i wont be able to read it to tell you because of the picilated screen


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Could you post a screenshot of the SensorsView window?

What are the other system specifications? (processor, power supply etc).


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

View attachment sensorsview1.bmp


well i hope thats a picture^^^^ :S im not sure i you mean look up processors and all that in start, run then dxdiag from there? 

View attachment Dxdiag1.bmp


that should be it, make sure you explain yourself being only 14 im not a computer genius xD


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, but we need the voltages. Right click the SensorsView window > choose charts > click "Voltages" in the new window. Post a screenshot of that window.

To get the power supply details: 
Open the case and look at the sticker on the PSU. What does it say about make/model? Voltages/Amperes?


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

erm thats should be it, il have to turn my computer of to open it up is there another way of finding out i dont no what a PSU is :S


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Those readings are CPU and memory usage. I can see that you have ticked "voltages", so most likely your motherboard doesn't have voltage sensors.

PSU = power supply unit. It's the "box" at the back of the case where you plug the main powers from the wall. Always shut the computer down and remove the main power plug before you open the case.

Is it only online games that cause problems?


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

alright volatge sensors? i dont no if that matters or not dont know what they are.

And no its on any games one Age Of Empires 3 i play the campaign which is jsut single player and it happens and so with onnline. On my game Half life 2 episode one it happens regualrily and freezes. On aoe when the screen goes pixcilated the game keeps playing and i could still finish the onnline game and leave! i just wouldnt actually see what im doing because its so badly pixcilated. On games like counter strike source and team fortress 2 it seems to work quite well and i dont seem to get it on that? but it can happen. i thought my graphics card just died but im sure its the drivers. 

im gonna turn my computer of now and have a look for you il write down things for you kk. 

thanks for the continuing support :heartlove


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's probably the driver or overheating.
While you have the case open - clean the fan and heatsink on the video card with canned, compressed air.


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

well quite frankly it cant be overheating! i could get on my computer and within 3 minutes i could be on a game and it could have screen would have died on me. im sure its the drivers. anyhoo i got that PSU information for you;


MODEL: NPS -250KB D.REV: 02
INPUT 100-120V /9.0A 50-60HZ 
200 - 240V /4.5A

OUTPUT +5V /22.0A -12V / 1.0A
250 MAX +12V /16.0A + 3.3 / 18.0A
+5VSB / 2.0A

MAX COMBINED POWER ON +5V AND +3.3 OUTPUT 
15 17OW.
TSV AND +3.3V 17OW
DATE CODE: 0345 MADE IN CHINA

i do hope thats what you want! :grin: also it shouldnt be dirt or anything its pretty dam clean inside my computer and i just gave it a blow about getting rid of as much as i can which wasnt anything really.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Your power supply is too weak. You need a quality PSU with at least 450W output - your PSU is only providing 250W.


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

no no thats bull crap mate xD my computer use to work fine with all my games and everything so all the components are fine with my games its just ive done something to **** up the drivers im sure some spyware corrupted some files of my ati n all that. but its fine im not buying anything for the comp. i added your msn cant you go on that instant messaging would be much more efficiant, ****** but otherwise what else can i do for the drivers then?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

With that attitude and language you're not getting any help - at least not from me.
And I'm not going to answer any questions on WLM.
You *have to* get another PSU *and* reinstall the drivers. Make sure the old drivers are *completely* removed before you install the new ones in VGA mode with anti-virus tuned off.


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

what attitude? :S well if there cheap i might otherwise il just keep tryin to fix it because i think i might have a solution because i didnt install the vga driver thing before i reinstalled ati again. Im gonna try that again. I think your rushing to conclusiong though about buying a new PSU its worked fine for over a year with all my games even BF 2142 and thats a really demanding game my computer was fine with it!


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

i posted a thin but i went somewere else? nevermind il write that again.

im not sure what attitude your talking about, but i do think your rushing to conclusions about buying a new PSU if this computer can run BF 2142 which is one hell of a demanding game than im sure my PSU is fine, its not till ive got this bit of spyware and has corrupted my files where i have had to reinstall programs and drivers because of it i am having the problem. Im going to try and reinstall something and see if i can fix this myself if you have any other ideas please go on. 

:heartlove:heartlove:heartlove


----------



## geena4 (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmmm alright then i uninstalled ati again and the VGA video thing came up like last time, i tried to install this time and it can't find it? help you at all? Video Controller Vga compatible that cant be found in the wizard =[


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

New PSU + install the driver in VGA mode with anti-virus turned off.
To start Windows in VGA mode:
Tap F8 when the computer is starting. A menu will appear > choose VGA mode (if that mode isn't available - choose Safe mode).

And - don't double post.


----------

